# Anna Levesque at Canoecopia. Interview about Girls at Play..



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Team Dagger paddler and founder of Water Girls at Play talks kayaking at Canoecopia.

http://www.thedailypage.com/daily/article.php?article=5863


----------

